# Problema na com a sincronização dos sensores



## Henrique_kaneko (6 Jun 2011 às 00:41)

Olá pessoal!

sou novo aqui no forum, moro no sul do Brasil.
Acabei de compra uma estação meteorologica no Ebay paguei U$ 129,00
Chegou para min hoje, montei seguindo as instruções do manual, fiz tudo certo.
Apareceu o problema na hora de sincronizar os sensores deixe 2 horas e nada.

No manual de instruções está falando em 3 horas para sincronização! será que esta correto??? estou achando muito tempo

Existe uma ordem para pra instalaçao das baterias? Primeiro na base ou nos sensores???

A estação é uma WEATHERWISE mod.WS 1080 
ela trabalha com 915 MHz












http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-HOME-WIRELESS-WEATHER-STATION-ANEMOMETER-WIND-RAIN-/250649570112?_trksid=p4340.m8&_trkparms=algo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D442147007719659582


----------



## Henrique_kaneko (6 Jun 2011 às 01:01)

Estava lendo o manual, ele diz que em algumas vezes pode demorar 48 horas

devia ter gasto um pouco mais e comprado ums Oregon ou La Crosse

Agora só torcer pra funcionar....


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jun 2011 às 08:50)

Boas
Mais uma "irmã" da PCE
A ordem das pilhas é a seguinte: 1º a colocação no emissor e depois no receptor, sempre desta forma

Mas deixa sempre um espaço de uns minutos, para o reset estar concluido por completo


----------



## Henrique_kaneko (6 Jun 2011 às 10:36)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Mais uma "irmã" da PCE
> A ordem das pilhas é a seguinte: 1º a colocação no emissor e depois no receptor, sempre desta forma
> 
> Mas deixa sempre um espaço de uns minutos, para o reset estar concluido por completo



vou tentar tentar fazer isso... 

obrigado pela ajuda!

qualquer coisa eu posto para te falar se funcionou ou nao


----------

